

JSON is more dead than RSS - joeybaker
http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=JSON&word2=RSS

======
spooneybarger
I think you could get a job in the marketing department at match.com. Your
line of reasoning is right up there w/ their current campaign where they point
out how more relationships have started with them then on X site, Y site etc.

RSS is older than JSON of course there are more entries.

